# 2020 Diverge?



## bruce_bruce

Any guesses as to if it:

* Has the new Roubaix Future Shock with lockout? I’m hopeful on this one.

* Has new Shimano GRX? I think this is likely.

* Has new SRAM AXS? I think maybe an S-Works model.

* Release date? August/September? Maybe earlier? My LBS has multiple stores and they are very low on inventory with most 2019 models marked as special order,

No inside info here. What do you all think?


----------



## Rashadabd

bruce_bruce said:


> Any guesses as to if it:
> 
> * Has the new Roubaix Future Shock with lockout? I’m hopeful on this one.
> 
> * Has new Shimano GRX? I think this is likely.
> 
> * Has new SRAM AXS? I think maybe an S-Works model.
> 
> * Release date? August/September? Maybe earlier? My LBS has multiple stores and they are very low on inventory with most 2019 models marked as special order,
> 
> No inside info here. What do you all think?


I am basically holding out to see this one after really liking the new Roubaix. We have a Specialized concept store out here in Boulder (which is one of the coolest places a bike enthusiast could visit) and they said at least 9 months away. They wouldn’t confirm features at all and I asked. My guess is it will absolutely have the new Futureshock (2.0 on higher levels and 1.5 on lower) and be more aero/race oriented. They almost always make their road lineup look similarly these days. Expect it to look something like the new Roubaix, Tarmac, and Venge. It will probably have a little more tire clearance as well. Probably something like the new Santa Cruz Stigmata but with Futureshock and some sort of comfort oriented seatpost.


----------



## Rashadabd

The Wilier Jena abd Litespeed Ultimate Gravel are other nice options for those that can’t hold out.


----------



## Swerny

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/new-diverge


----------



## Rashadabd

Swerny said:


> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/new-diverge


That’s actually the current Diverge not the redesign folks are waiting for.


----------



## bruce_bruce

Rashadabd said:


> That’s actually the current Diverge not the redesign folks are waiting for.


Yeah, that is 2019.

If you google "2020 Specialized Diverge" a couple of the new models on are bike store sites. It looks like they are pretty similar to 2019. The Comp is the same except it has the new Shimano rear derailleur with the clutch. Other than that the same.

On the Erik's Bike site, they are answering questions about the new models. They say they will be released in late September.

I was at my LBS a couple weeks ago and they had the 2020 Diverge E5 models in their system with all the specs. I was able to take a look at them but have not been back to see if the carbon ones are in the system.

Looks like it will be pretty much the same as last year. Does not look like they will have GRX or AXS (but maybe on the S-Works model). Also looks like the same shock and not the new one on the Roubaix.


----------



## Rashadabd

bruce_bruce said:


> Yeah, that is 2019.
> 
> If you google "2020 Specialized Diverge" a couple of the new models on are bike store sites. It looks like they are pretty similar to 2019. The Comp is the same except it has the new Shimano rear derailleur with the clutch. Other than that the same.
> 
> On the Erik's Bike site, they are answering questions about the new models. They say they will be released in late September.
> 
> I was at my LBS a couple weeks ago and they had the 2020 Diverge E5 models in their system with all the specs. I was able to take a look at them but have not been back to see if the carbon ones are in the system.
> 
> Looks like it will be pretty much the same as last year. Does not look like they will have GRX or AXS (but maybe on the S-Works model). Also looks like the same shock and not the new one on the Roubaix.


The 2020 is the current Diverge. The new one will actually probably be released in spring 2020 but may be called 2021 or something like that. This is just the current Diverge that has been put for a few years.


----------



## bruce_bruce

Rashadabd said:


> The 2020 is the current Diverge. The new one will actually probably be released in spring 2020 but may be called 2021 or something like that. This is just the current Diverge that has been put for a few years.


Interesting. I assume you have special knowledge about this?


----------



## Rashadabd

bruce_bruce said:


> Interesting. I assume you have special knowledge about this?


My knowledge is limited to what I posted above, but the fact that “2020” is basically the same Diverge that has been put for a few years is common knowledge.


----------



## M-theory

The Head-Tube on the Diverge is shockingly small. And wouldn't the Future Shock preclude any front-end height adjustment since there aren't any spacers. For me, it's out of contention.


----------



## Rashadabd

M-theory said:


> The Head-Tube on the Diverge is shockingly small. And wouldn't the Future Shock preclude any front-end height adjustment since there aren't any spacers. For me, it's out of contention.


It is a little more like a race bike, but all I can say is that thing is fun to ride. Maybe check out the new 2020 Diverge with H2 geometry.


----------



## Mosovich

M-theory said:


> The Head-Tube on the Diverge is shockingly small. And wouldn't the Future Shock preclude any front-end height adjustment since there aren't any spacers. For me, it's out of contention.



Actually, you can take out and add spacers and there are a couple of head tube caps you can change out that have different heights. I've had mine as low as you can get it and as high. It's pretty adjustable actually..


----------



## M-theory

Mosovich said:


> Actually, you can take out and add spacers and there are a couple of head tube caps you can change out that have different heights. I've had mine as low as you can get it and as high. It's pretty adjustable actually..


OK, good to know. Saw a video on youtube that explains it , and yeah, I understand how it works now.


----------



## M-theory

Response moved to end of thread


----------



## M-theory

Rashadabd said:


> It is a little more like a race bike, but all I can say is that thing is fun to ride. Maybe check out the new 2020 Diverge with H2 geometry.



According to the Specialized website geometry charts:
For a size 54, the Allez Sprint has a stack of 533mm, the Sequoia Elite has 566mm, and the Diverge Sport has a stack of 592mm!


----------



## M-theory

M-theory said:


> For a size 54, the Allez Sprint has a stack of 533mm, the Sequoia Elite has 566mm, and the Diverge Sport has a stack of 592mm!


Must be some sort of typographical error on the Specialized website, because a stack of 592mm is mountain bike territory. Doesn't make any sense.


----------

